# [SOLVED] Internet work though modem, but not router.



## Kreptic

So, the other day I moved my computer around the room. I reconnected everything and my internet wouldn't connect. Internet works fine connected directly to my computer. 

I have tried everything I have found online. I have rebooted everything, in every order possible. I've cloned my computer's mac address, etc.

Any one have any idea what's going on? Everything worked fine until I unplugged it all.:exclaim:


----------



## TheCyberMan

*Re: Internet work though modem, but not router.*

Hi please confirm that an ethernet cable plugged into modem and the other end into the WAN port of the router is how it is setup.

Also in the WAN connection settings of the router it is set to dynamic ip.

If you have a static ip given to you by your isp you should set type to static and input ip details supplied by your isp.

Also are you trying to connect wirelessly or using a wired connection to the router?


----------



## Kreptic

*Re: Internet work though modem, but not router.*

Yes, all of the cables are connected correctly.

Where do I find the WAN settings for my router, I checked the router setup that comes up on a webpage, but I could find it.

I was not given a static IP by my ISP

And I am connecting wired.


----------



## TheCyberMan

*Re: Internet work though modem, but not router.*

It should be named WAN connection settings or similar what make and model is it?


----------



## Kreptic

*Re: Internet work though modem, but not router.*

It's a Linksys WRT310N router.


----------



## Wand3r3r

*Re: Internet work though modem, but not router.*

Heres your manual for the linksys
http://homedownloads.cisco.com/downloads/userguide/WRT310N_V20_UG_NC-WEB.pdf

review chapter3 for the wan configuration
Most likely it just needs to be set to automatic for the wan since that is what worked for the pc.

check the wan port itself that it has no bent wires. use a different cable from modem to wan port.


----------



## Kreptic

*Re: Internet work though modem, but not router.*

The only thing I can see, is under the advanced routing tab. If I disable NAT, it allows me to enable Dynamic Routing (RIP)

As well, at the bottom of the same tab it allows me to change the interface from LAN&Wireless to Internet (WAN)

Those are the only 2 things I found.


----------



## Kreptic

*Re: Internet work though modem, but not router.*



Wand3r3r said:


> Heres your manual for the linksys
> http://homedownloads.cisco.com/downloads/userguide/WRT310N_V20_UG_NC-WEB.pdf
> 
> review chapter3 for the wan configuration
> Most likely it just needs to be set to automatic for the wan since that is what worked for the pc.
> 
> check the wan port itself that it has no bent wires. use a different cable from modem to wan port.


Thanks, I'll check this out.


----------



## Kreptic

*Re: Internet work though modem, but not router.*

I cannot find anything to do with a WAN connection, in that manual or in the router settings, other than what I previously posted. 

If I'm missing something in that manual, can someone point it out please.:smile:


----------



## TheCyberMan

*Re: Internet work though modem, but not router.*

On that model it is called Internet Connection type set to automatic as Wand3r3r has said.


----------



## Kreptic

*Re: Internet work though modem, but not router.*

Yes, the WAN is set to automatic.


----------



## TheCyberMan

*Re: Internet work though modem, but not router.*

Right still not working?

Can you post an *ipconfig /all* when connected to router and paste into your next reply.


----------



## Kreptic

*Re: Internet work though modem, but not router.*

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Friesen>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Friesen-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ether
net Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-23-54-EF-98-61
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::48f:b450:523c:609d%10(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.100(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : November-30-11 11:38:59 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : December-02-11 11:38:59 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 251667284
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-16-4D-D7-08-00-23-54-EF-98-61

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Friesen>


----------



## TheCyberMan

*Re: Internet work though modem, but not router.*

Ok *ipconfig* looks ok.

1. Update your ethernet card drivers from the computer manufacturer's website or vendor site.

2. Reset the router using an opened paperclip and put into a small hole in back of router press and hold for 10 to 20 seconds until all lights light up indicating router has reset configure WAN settings again.

3. Open a cmd prompt and right click choosing runas administrator and type:
*netsh int ip reset reset.log *press enter
*netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log* press enter
*netsh winsock reset catalog *press enter
*ipconfig /flushdns* press enter and restart pc

Please try one step at a time and check for internet connectivity.


----------



## Wand3r3r

*Re: Internet work though modem, but not router.*

do a tracert yahoo.com and post the results for review


----------



## Kreptic

*Re: Internet work though modem, but not router.*



TheCyberMan said:


> Ok *ipconfig* looks ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Open a cmd prompt and right click choosing runas administrator and type:
> *netsh int ip reset reset.log *press enter
> *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log* press enter
> *netsh winsock reset catalog *press enter
> *ipconfig /flushdns* press enter and restart pc
> 
> Please try one step at a time and check for internet connectivity.


For each one of these commands, the only thing that came up for me was "requires an elevation". Is that right? If that's normal, none of those commands fix the problem.



Wand3r3r said:


> do a tracert yahoo.com and post the results for review


Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Friesen>tracert yahoo.com
Unable to resolve target system name yahoo.com.

C:\Users\Friesen>


----------



## Wand3r3r

*Re: Internet work though modem, but not router.*

You are not getting dns name resolution.

Go into the router and change the dns entry in the dhcp server to 8.8.8.8 which is the public google dns server. 

Then do the tracert yahoo.com again.


----------



## Kreptic

*Re: Internet work though modem, but not router.*

I still get the same problem as before.

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Friesen>tracert yahoo.com
Unable to resolve target system name yahoo.com.

C:\Users\Friesen>


----------



## Wand3r3r

*Re: Internet work though modem, but not router.*

lets see a ipconfig to confirm the dns change

concerning the "elevation" in vista you have go to accessories/command prompt and right mouse click on it. Choose run as administrator. That is how you get an elevated command prompt. Run the commands again The Cyberman gave you.

do a tracert 8.8.8.8
lets see if you are even getting to the internet


----------



## Kreptic

*Re: Internet work though modem, but not router.*

*Here is my new ipconfig:*

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Friesen-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ether
net Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-23-54-EF-98-61
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::48f:b450:523c:609d%10(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.100(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : December-01-11 4:46:34 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : December-02-11 4:46:34 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 251667284
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-16-4D-D7-08-00-23-54-EF-98-61

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 8.8.8.8
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Windows\system32>

*and here is my tracert 8.8.8.8:*

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>tracert 8.8.8.8

Tracing route to 8.8.8.8 over a maximum of 30 hops

1 * 192.168.1.1 reports: Destination net unreachable.

Trace complete.

C:\Windows\system32>


----------



## Kreptic

*Re: Internet work though modem, but not router.*



TheCyberMan said:


> 3. Open a cmd prompt and right click choosing runas administrator and type:
> *netsh int ip reset reset.log *press enter
> *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log* press enter
> *netsh winsock reset catalog *press enter
> *ipconfig /flushdns* press enter and restart pc
> 
> Please try one step at a time and check for internet connectivity.


OK, I ran all these in administrator now. Still nothing.


----------



## TheCyberMan

*Re: Internet work though modem, but not router.*

Can you turn off the firewall in the router both the SPI and the DOS firewall if it has both.

Then do the tracert again.


----------



## Kreptic

*Re: Internet work though modem, but not router.*

*tracert yahoo.com
tracert 8.8.8.8
both with fire wall disabled.*


Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>tracert yahoo.com
Unable to resolve target system name yahoo.com.

C:\Windows\system32>tracert 8.8.8.8

Tracing route to 8.8.8.8 over a maximum of 30 hops

1 192.168.1.1 reports: Destination net unreachable.

Trace complete.

C:\Windows\system32>


----------



## TheCyberMan

*Re: Internet work though modem, but not router.*

Ok you can re-enable firewalls.

Check that NAT is not disabled if it is enable it re-boot router and try tracert again.


----------



## Kreptic

*Re: Internet work though modem, but not router.*

My NAT is enabled.


----------



## TheCyberMan

*Re: Internet work though modem, but not router.*

Ok am i right in thinking that the computer works fine on internet when connected to the modem?

Try updating the firmware on the router.


----------



## Wand3r3r

*Re: Internet work though modem, but not router.*

192.168.1.1 reports: Destination net unreachable

appears to me you lost your wan port. You aren't getting past the router.

Sounds like its replacement time.


----------



## Kreptic

*Re: Internet work though modem, but not router.*

Yup, the internet works fine when I am connected directly to the modem.

So, it wouldn't be my WAN port would it? Plus I borrowed another router and tried it out, it does the same thing.


----------



## Wand3r3r

*Re: Internet work though modem, but not router.*

"...internet works fine when I am connected directly to the modem...So, it wouldn't be my WAN port.."

wan port is on the router. modem port is a lan port when you are connected by pc.


Lets review
works when connected to modem
does not work when router is between modem and pc
tracert shows it never makes it pass the lan port of the router.
we know the lan side works because you get a dhcp ip from the router
we know nothing is wrong with the pc since it gets internet connected to the modem
you were given the link to the manual
you were asked to try a known good cable 
you were asked to check the pins in the wan port

You now mention another router doesn't work. But we don't know if it works to begin with.

Everything points to the wan side of the router.

There should also be a test button on the routers wan page or a status somewhere. You need to see if the wan port is getting a ip address. No ip address no internet.

There is only one thing I can think of to do and that is clone the pcs mac address to the routers wan port. That should be covered in the manual. Reason for doing this is ISPs tend to register your workstations mac address and they associate you getting a ip address with that mac address. We need the routers wan port to get that ip address.


----------



## Kreptic

*Re: Internet work though modem, but not router.*

It was the pins in the WAN port, some were stuck down.

Didn't see anything before about checking them, but anyway, thanks for spending this time to help me out.


----------



## Wand3r3r

*Re: Internet work though modem, but not router.*

Crossed pins would do it. Glad you sorted it out. Best of luck


----------

